# Coilgun: Informacion y aportes



## borja1234567 (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola quisiera saber como construir un interruptor para mi coilgun de 225 J he probado con interruptores de 16A pero acaban quemándose y mi pregunta es ¿hay alguna manera de disparar la coilgun si interruptor (circuito eléctrico que lleve algún transistor de potencia)?


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2010)

Igbt, triac... nunca usas Google?


----------



## xerox (Ene 31, 2010)

buenas!! estoy pensando en fabricar una coilgun, ya que me parece un proyecto entretenido y a la vez no muy dificil. 
ya he leido aqui muchos hilos relacionado con estos aparatos, pero tengo algunas dudas:

he visto que muchos comentais que vuestra coilgun tiene X julios, ¿Como lo calculais? me imagino que sera calculando la energia de los condensadores usados con 
E = 1/2(C*V^2) pero para saberlo seguro.

otra duda, ¿que seria mas eficiente, tener dos bancos de condensadores con dos bobinas independientes o una sola agrupacion con todos los condensadores??

y la ultima, he pensado usar 6 condensadores electrolíticos de 4700 uF y 50V en paralelo, y un transformador encapsulado de 220 a 50V, para tomar la corriente directamente de un enchufe con su correspondiente rectificador, ¿estos condensadores seran suficientes para hacer algo, o debería buscar otros con mas capacidad/voltaje?


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 31, 2010)

@xerox

Esa formula es la correcta para calcular los Joules de un capacitor o banco de capacitores.

En mi experiencia, es mejor usar un solo banco de capacitores en una sola bobina, si usas 2 bobinas el circuito se hace mucho mas complejo por los tiempos de disparo que debes tener.  

En algunos experimentos que hice, logre disparar un dado de media pulgada a mas de 30 metros con una sola bobina.

Lo de los capacitores es un desperdicio de dinero lo que estas haciendo, ya que esos capacitores te cuestan alrededor de 3 dolares cada uno.

Cada capacitor de 4,700uF a 50V te puede dar 5 joules, Pero si usas capacitores de 220uF a 400V que cuestan la mitad de los de 4,700uFX50V, puedes sacarles hasta 17 Joules por cada uno.

Checa la formula que usas y ve que es mas logico usar capacitores con mas voltage que capacitancia.


----------



## xerox (Ene 31, 2010)

muchas gracias por responder.
pero, si pongo los condensadores de 400v, que deberia modificar en el circuito de alimentacion? o con el transformador a 50V seria suficiente? es ahi donde me pierdo

ya que nos ponemos, que pasaria entonces si pongo uno de estos condensadores: 

http://wiki.4hv.org/index.php/Rolled_foil_capacitor_-_60_kV%2C_3.5_nF

que aguantan decenas de miles de voltios?


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 31, 2010)

Si pones ese capacitor como dispararias el arma??

aparte con ese capacitor solo lograrias obtener 6 Joules.

Antes de hacer contacto con los cables de la bobina el arco voltaico haria que se descargaran los 60KV y no tendrias la potencia para disparar fuerte el proyectil.

Para cargar los capacitores, si tienes la red electrica de 220 con solo un rectificador de onda completa alcansarias a cargarlos a 340Vcd, si tienes 110Vca en la red con un doblador de voltage lograrias la misma tension.

Para descargarlos yo usaba 2 SCR de 50 amperes a 800V en paralelo, usaba un capacitor de 400V a 4,700uF, era enorme y funcionaba perfecto.


----------



## xerox (Ene 31, 2010)

ups! que descuido, me equivoque, pense que ese condensador de alto voltaje tenia 3,2uF, no 3,2nF, error de novato, no me lo tengas en cuenta 

por cierto muchas gracias, me has solucionado bastantes dudas!!
entonces hare eso, pillaré condensadores de 400v y tomare 220 de la corriente de la red con unos rectificadores.
ah y una ultima cosa, si no es mucha molestia,
¿El numero de vueltas de la bobina es aleatorio? o a mas vueltas mejor??


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 31, 2010)

hehehe, hay una formula fisica-matematica que calcula la fuerza que puede ejercer una bobina a un cierto peso de metal con una forma geometrica, es muy complicado esto, la formula no la tengp, tendrias que invertigar bastante, pero con unas 200 vueltas con un alambre del #14 tendras suficiente potencia.


----------



## jorger (Mar 8, 2010)

Se suelen usar tiristores.Vas atener que buscar uno bien grande porque la potencia que manejas es muy grande.Yo me las apaño con un pulsador de 10A pero porque mi coilgun es de 16j y la I máxima no llega a los 9.7A que si no...


También puedes probar con un contactor...

saludos.


----------



## gca (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola.
Bueno mi intencion era crear el tema cuando la tenga 100% terminada, pero solo me estoy volviendo loco.
 En si para algunos estaria 100% terminada pero para mi y algunos otros no.
El problema esta en que quiero reducirle el tiempo de carga del banco de capacitores (en mi caso 150J [400V 1880uf ó 800V 470uf], el que quiera puede aumentar o disminuir la potencia agregando o sacando capacitores) que es de 30 seg a 40 seg en menos de 10 seg.
Eh provado varios circuitos que adjunto al final. Pero con todos salvo algunos con feedback consegui resultados pesimos.

Uno de mis probles esta en el transformador (su construccion para aprobechar mas potencia) ya que todos los circuitos oscilan y elevan a una buena tension pero con potencia muy baja.
El transformador lo tengo bobinado con 900 vueltas de 0,25 diametro el secundario, 100 vueltas de 0,25 el feedback y 80 vueltas de 0,4 el primario.

La bobina de disparo es de 6 capas de 50 vueltas de 0,8 mm diametro con un diemetro interior de 10mm.

Necesito algunos consejos para aumentar la potencia en el circuito (el que uso u otro) y/o transformador.

Este post esta creado tanto para que me ayuden como tambien para ayudar al que quiera armarlo (cosa que vi varios en el foro interesados en el tema) ya que en realidad anda bien pero lo que quiero es mejorarlo.
Tambien aclaro que hay que tener mucho cuidado mientras experimentan con el circuito y los bancos de capacitores porque son peligrosos.

Saludos.


----------



## Traviato (Abr 30, 2010)

¿Y como has hecho la parte mecánica?

Podías poner unas fotos.

No se si se podrá aumentar el rendimiento, pero supongo que se podrá aumentar la potencia del oscilador. Quizá otro trafo o MOSFET en lugar de bipolar u otro tipo de alimentación que permita atacar al trafo con un puente de transistores en lugar de uno solo y con rectificación de doble onda en el secundario. Claro, todo eso repercutirá en peso, tamaño y autonomía

Seguiremos tus noticias sobre el invento.

Gracias por el aporte y un saludo.


----------



## gca (Abr 30, 2010)

Uh me olvide de aclarar que el transistor lo cambie por un MOSFET (IRF540) y la resistencia de 4,7k de la base por un potenciometro de 10k. Tambien me olvide del puente de diodos (ya puse la nueva imagen) en el diagrama, gracias por la apresiacion.

Lo de la parte mecanica no existe 

Saludos


----------



## jorger (May 1, 2010)

*Traviato*:
No sé a qué te refieres con la parte mecánica..
Si es por el tema de la bobina de disparo (la que dispara el proyectil) lo ha mencionado kiukiv en el primer mensaje.

La mía tiene 8 capas de alambre 0.7mm de dia.
No sé cuantas vueltas tiene, pero así a ojo mas de 300 seguro.Funciona estupendamente .

Puedes echarle un vistazo a mi coilgun: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/.../coilgun-v2/712-coilgun-tal-esta-actualmente/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rectificacion-indicador-carga-bobina-disparo/

Bueno, ahora con el tema del circuito de carga, yo diría que cargar 150j en 30s está bastante bien.Hay prototipos que se tiran una eternidad en cargar toda esa potencia.

Yo tardo algo menos de 3s en cargar el condensador de 385v/220uF con el circuito que está adjuntado en el primer mensaje (el de la izqu.).

Pero claro son solo 16j..
Tengo que actualizar el circuito adjunto.He cambiado un par de cosillas ya que lo he modificado para que pueda funcionar con 16v de una fuente..
A ver cuando lo actualizo.

PD: Se está subiendo el nuevo video a youtube.Cuando se haya subido completamente edito este mensaje y os pongo el link.Estad al tanto..

*EDITO*:
Video subido.Aviso, no se ve muy bien debido a un programa que usé para editar el inicio del video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ixLFsuJQ6A

Un saludo!.


----------



## ElTallercito (May 1, 2010)

Nooo!!!! Te hiciste una coilgun!!! Buenisimo, es uno de mis sueños... Siempre con fines cientificos. Si podes subi fotos para ver. Te felicito. Suerte, espero que puedas completarla.


----------



## gca (May 1, 2010)

Jorge espero ese video y cuando emprolije todo yo tambien subo uno.
El tema de las fotos es que la tengo todo tirado en una mesa porque todavia sigo experimentando con circuitos y distintos tipos de bobinados del transformador.

Claro que son fines cientificos, siempre me gustaron cualquier tipo de arma y esta une la electronica con arma. Claro que para dispararle a cosas sin vida .

ElTallercito tal como esta en el primer post si queres podes armarte la tuya.

Como dijo jorge mi bobina son 300 vueltas exactas y tambien anda joya, quiza mas adelante cuando mejore el circuito de carga me ponga a provar distintos tipos de bobina. 

Cualquier mejora que consiga la postiare aca.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (May 1, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Hola.
> Bueno mi intencion era crear el tema cuando la tenga 100% terminada, pero solo me estoy volviendo loco.
> En si para algunos estaria 100% terminada pero para mi y algunos otros no.
> El problema esta en que quiero reducirle el tiempo de carga del banco de capacitores (en mi caso 150J [400V 1880uf ó 800V 470uf], el que quiera puede aumentar o disminuir la potencia agregando o sacando capacitores) que es de 30 seg a 40 seg en menos de 10 seg.
> ...




Que batería utilizas para alimentar el inversor? el problema radica en el inversor o en la batería, si la batería puede entregar muchos A en poco tiempo, solo queda redimencionar el inversor para que toda esa potencia pase a los capacitores de forma mas rapida...

EDITO: Mmmm.. me parece un poco pobre el transformador, pero con la información de la batería te dire mas..

Saludos


----------



## gca (May 1, 2010)

Claro que detalle importante me olvide , de alimentacion uso una fuente de pc 12V y 10A asi que estoy sobrado. 

Saludos


----------



## Dano (May 1, 2010)

cuando enciendes el inversor cuanta corriente consume sobre la batería?

EDITO: sobre la fuente de Pc perdón


----------



## gca (May 1, 2010)

Si mal no recuerdo 1A mañana ,mido denuevo y posteo.


----------



## Dano (May 1, 2010)

El inversor es muy pequeño ese es el problema, tendrías que armar una fuente switching de 120W que sería el maximo que puede entregar la fuente


----------



## gca (May 1, 2010)

Estube viendo algo asi , como por ejemplo el tema "el clasico inversor 12v a 220v 100w" con un multiplicador a la salida obtendria la tension como para cargar los capacitors puestos todos en paralelo (400v 1880uf).
Seria buena idea?


----------



## Dano (May 1, 2010)

sip podría funcionar, ya el duplicador te entrgaría DC, serían unos 400v a 300mA


----------



## gca (May 1, 2010)

Si yo tambien pense que podria funcionar. El transformador uso uno comun de nucleo de hierro de 500ma?.
Cuando lo arme comento resultados.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (May 2, 2010)

el nucleo dependera de la frecuencia que uses en el oscilador, en uno de los bobinados debe soportar 10A (12v) y en el otro 600mA (200v) aprox


----------



## Traviato (May 2, 2010)

Hola.

A ver si te vale esta idea sacada de una revista. Se trata de un elevador de tensión de muy alto voltage. El oscilador es el que se ve en la imagen. Como verás es muy sencillo y el rendimiento tiene que ser mayor que el tuyo. No ataca al trafo con un puente de transistores, pero a cambio, necesitas dos bobinados primarios.

Por supuesto, conseguirás más rendimiento con trafo de nucleo de ferrita que con uno de hierro.


----------



## gca (May 2, 2010)

Tenes idea del tipo de bobinado? vueltas y calibres?.


----------



## Dano (May 2, 2010)

revisa el post de fuente switching de mnicolau y adaptala a tus necesidades


----------



## gca (May 2, 2010)

Podria pero la cosa es que no quiero que sea tan aparatoso el circuito, tendria que ser algo mas portatil.


----------



## jorger (May 2, 2010)

Mmm.. puede que algún dia de estos me ponga con ese inversor de 100w.Se ve sencillo y tengo todos los componentes neceserios menos los BD139, que los tendría que sustituir por otros..

Me gustaría hacerlo de alta frecuencia, tengo un señor transformador de ferrita con un buen área de núcleo sin bobinar.Si no me equivoco las resistencias y los condensadores de la zona del multivibrador (zona izqu. del circuito) son los que afectan a la frecuencia..habrá que ir probando si no se tiene una fórmula por ahi..

El inversor que tengo montado ahora mismo hace una cosa un tanto extraña:
En vacío, si lo conecto a la fuente de 16v/3A (de un tv) consume más de lo que la fuente puede entregar, 3.43A 

En cambio, si a la salida del transformador le coloco una determinada carga (un cfl de 20w por ejemplo),aparte de encenderlo perfectemente, consume 1.43A.
Según va disminuyendo la carga, va aumentando el consumo! 

Quién puede dar una explicación a esto?

*Traviato:*
Ese circuito es idéntico a uno que se usa para hacer funcionar flybacks.Yo lo probé como circuito de carga en la coilgun y sinceramente..es de lo peor.
Los bobinados eran: primario 10+10 vueltas y bias 5vueltas
Probé con distintos bobinados y nunca funcionó bien.
Aclaro que no usé un flyback, si no un transformador bobinado por mí mismo.

EDTIO:Visteis el video de mi coilgun?.
Un saludo.


----------



## gca (May 2, 2010)

Si vi el video, muy bena te quedo.
En cuanto a eso que mensionas de que en vacio consume mas tambien me paso, calentaba mas el mosfet tambien.

El inversor de 100w efectivamente se cambiaria la frecuencia en la primera etapa de la izquierda y hay una formula que no me acuerdo pero buscando en el foro la encontramos seguro.
Ya somos 2 lo que provemos el circuito entonces.

Saludos


----------



## Traviato (May 2, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Tenes idea del tipo de bobinado? vueltas y calibres?.


 
En el circuito original, aprovecha un transformador de un convertidor DC-DC de los usados en los portátiles para encender la lampara de la pantalla. Concretamente es un FL2015-5 (??) de 6W, 20 microH y 0,16 ohmios en el primario. Una relación primario/secundario de 125 y trabajando a 100 KHz. 

Todo esto, casi no va a servir de nada, lo importante es la idea. He visto que tu circuito ha salido de Nuts & Volts. Hay otro hilo similar en el foro donde, hace tiempo, posteé el artículo y ahora no lo encuentro. Un buen punto de partida sería adaptar la idea de dicho artículo, donde recurre a un trafo de una lampara de bajo consumo. Creo que los bobinados de la revista podrían valer.


----------



## gca (May 2, 2010)

Lo he hecho tal cual el articulo pero consigo peores resultados. Tambien prove varios circuitos de este estilo y con el 555 y el que postie fue el de mejores resultados.
Los inversores estos con feedback se me hace que no tienen mucha potencia, es mas facil llegar a tensiones altas y sin que caliente el transformador pero la potencia no es mucha.

Lo que dijo dano seria lo mejor, provare con el inversor 12V 220V 100W.
Teniendo en cuenta que el circuito que uso prende casi al maximo un tubo de 5W, con los 100w del otro o quiza menos por el amperaje que use, va a tener la suficiente potencia como para cargalo muy rapido.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (May 3, 2010)

Bueno, buscando un poco encontré este circuito: http://www.circuitstoday.com/60w-inverter-using-transistors

Se trata de un inversor de 60w (12-220 ;50hz), similar al de 100w solo que un poco más simple.

Si funciona bien (cosa que no sabemos), con los 60w que entrega a mí por lo menos me sobrará cuando mejore mi coilgun..

Ahora tengo un problemilla, si quiero modificarlo para que funcione a alta frecuencia me las voy a ver para conseguir un buen trafo de ferrita.El que comenté ayer resulta que tiene gap :enfadado:

Un saludo!.


----------



## gca (May 3, 2010)

Yo tengo el mismo problema, tengo que conseguir trafo de ferrita sin gap. Quiza lo use alrededor de 50hz con un transformador comun.

Yo creo que con 60w tambien voy sobrado, si el otro me entrega 5w y tarda 30s con 60w lo cargaria en un toque. Despues veo cual armo son muy parecidos el otro tiene una etapa mas que se traduce en un circuto mas grande y en resultados parecidos. Asi que creo que armo el 2do tambien.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (May 4, 2010)

Mmm pensándolo mejor...
Y si usamos el mazzili driver (conocido como zvs) como circuito de carga?
Tengo un puñado de mosfets por ahí (IRF630, IRF634..).
Y aunque es otro circuito tipo push pull, tiene la ventaja de que no hacen falta muchas vueltas (mas bien pocas) en el secundario para conseguir la tensión que queramos..

Aparte de eso.. se consigue buena intensidad a la salida.No hay más que ver los arcos que hacen los flybacks (caseros y no caseros jeje) con ese driver.Parecen llamas más que otra cosa.

Creo que me viene perfecto, porque tengo por ahí un núcleo de un flyback sin gap al que le puse hace tiempo un secundario de ~400 vueltas.

Ya que tengo el transformador medio hecho habrá que probar..
Si no funciona bien, apor el inversor de 60w.
Dejo el esquema adjunto.

Un saludo.


----------



## gca (May 4, 2010)

Si lo estube viendo tambien en un post que le dijiste a alguien sobre esos circuitos y me puse a verlos y tienen mucha potencia. El tema es que lei que consumen mucha intensidad (arriva de 10A). Yo tambien tengo un par de irf540 que compre de mas para pruevas como esta.

Saludos


----------



## Sho? (May 5, 2010)

Muy interesante el post! Siempre quise armarme una coil yo también. Tengo una pregunta, cómo se debe bobinar el transformador para un mejor rendimiento del circuito que posteó KiuKIV?


----------



## jorger (May 6, 2010)

Os dejo adjunto mi circuito actualizado, tal como lo tengo montado ahora mismo.
El modelo se transistor que puse en el esquema está a modo de ejemplo.Yo uso el 2SC3987 con un buen disipador.



> [Muy interesante el post! Siempre quise armarme una coil yo también. Tengo una pregunta, cómo se debe bobinar el transformador para un mejor rendimiento del circuito que posteó KiuKIV?


 
Si te refieres a cómo están colocados los bobinados en el carrete..mmm no lo sé.
En mi circuito, con el tranformador rebobinado que tenía antes el primario estaba 'abajo' del todo, el bias encima de éste y el secundario encima de estos dos.

Con 5v de alimentación cargaba un condensador de 200v/470uF en 7 segundos..lo cual estaba bastante bien y el consumo no superaba el medio amperio..

Una lástima.. la picié cuando intentaba mejorar la conexión de los bobinados a las patillas del carrete, uno de los hilos se cortó a ras.

Ahora el tranformador que uso (extrañamente lo uso tal cual sin ninguna modificación en los bobinados, pura chorra de diseño ) tiene el bias y el secundario como entremezclados.Es algo bastante común.Funciona bastante bien aunque consume más de lo esperado.

Un saludo.


----------



## gca (May 6, 2010)

Sabes que me parece que funciona mejor con el primario y el bias bobinados primeros y luego el secundario.
Las veces que bobine con el secundario al principio andaba mejor cuando el bobinado secundario era de menos volumen y el primario y el bias se acercaban al centro.


----------



## rau (May 6, 2010)

KiuKIV dijo:


> Hola.
> Bueno mi intencion era crear el tema cuando la tenga 100% terminada, pero solo me estoy volviendo loco.
> En si para algunos estaria 100% terminada pero para mi y algunos otros no.
> El problema esta en que quiero reducirle el tiempo de carga del banco de capacitores (en mi caso 150J [400V 1880uf ó 800V 470uf], el que quiera puede aumentar o disminuir la potencia agregando o sacando capacitores) que es de 30 seg a 40 seg en menos de 10 seg.
> ...


 

hola amigos!! dime tu nesesitas un voltaje de 10000v o mas?, yo e echo un circuito mucho mas facil que el que generalmente se utiliza. yo utilizo un flyback,un transformador que e bobinado sobre nucleo de ferrita , un transistor, una bateria de 3,7v y un condensador, y el voltaje que e optenido es de aprox 9000v(digo aprox porque calculo el voltaje en vase a la distancia del arco que este forma,1cm=10kv)10 con serca de 40 disparos por segundo. si te interesa me avisas, ok?


----------



## gca (May 6, 2010)

No se necesita 10kv, se necesita algo asi como 1kv con buena intensidad.


----------



## jorger (May 8, 2010)

En youtube he visto una especie de coilgun en la que muestra la parte del circuito de carga.Usa un transformador de ferrita un tanto pequeño pero carga el condensador de 3300uF 150v en muy poco tiempo.

Este es el video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0alj0a9j7Ahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWPLuYNPnL8
En el minuto 0:29 sale.

Le he dejado un comentario a ver si nos dice el esquema que usó, por que la verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta 

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (May 8, 2010)

El autor del video me ha pasado el link de la página donde está el esquema.No pensé que fuese algo tan simple y común como esto: http://www.volny.cz/volekv/menic.htm

Pero visto los resultados que se obtienen, tengo la necesidad de probar 
Lo mejor de todo (en cierto modo), NO usa bias, asi que adiós a los quebraderos de cabeza.

Un saludo!.


----------



## gca (May 8, 2010)

Se basa en el mismo oscilador que los que ivamos a armar.

Se ve que dan buenos resultados.

A probarlo.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (May 9, 2010)

Sip.
Anoche lo probé.
Por las prisas tuve que sustituir las R de 56k por unas de 22k, no tenía otras y no me puse a buscar entre las placas que tengo por ahi.
Empezé poniendo unos bc548 en la parte osciladora.No funcionó, aquello no oscilaba.

Hasta que me llegó un momento de inspiración y me dio por poner unos transistores de alta ganacia (los menciono a menudo por aquí) y perfecto, salvo que eso consumía nosecuantos amperes y el mosfet (irf630) calentaba como la ostia.

Lo único malo, saqué tanta AT que he quemado 2 transformadores rebobinados por mi.La aislación del secundario no aguantó.Arcos internos casi al instante de conectar el circuito.



Luego me dio por conectar la salida del mosfet a un flyback y yo no sé, pero hice un arco de por lo menos 4 o 5cm con una intensidad bastante alta, era bien gordo .

Hace un rato me he puesto a probar con transistores más normalitos (BCY59) y nada, que no oscila.Pongo los transistores de alta ganacia y tampoco.

Cambio las resistencias de 22k y pongo unas de 47k, un valor más cercano al original.Nada, que no hay manera :enfadado:

Os voy a dejar unas fotos adjuntas de los 2 transformadores ''quemados'' para que vais que pasó mas detalladamente.

Esta tarde seguiré probando, a ver si logro que funcione bien .No sé que pasa.De un dia para otro deja de funcionar .

Un saludo.

----------------------------------

Vuelvo con más resultados.
He conseguido que funcionara bien, por fin.El probelma eran los mosfets, tenia dos estropeados y por eso no funcionaba.

En la parte osciladora he colocado los BCY59 (TO-18), y en la etapa de potencia he colcado otro IRF630 (tenía 3 jeje)
El trimer que he puesto es de 10k, probé con uno de 100k y no me convenció.

El tema de los condensadores cerámicos,en el esquema no se si se refiere a 470nF o 470pF.Supongo que será lo último.Yo he puesto unos de 1nF y funcionan la mar de bien..

El mosfet apenas se calienta, y la verdad es que me extraña un poco pero es mejor que sea así 

Probé con un flyback 'homemade' .El secundario es de apenas 500 vueltas con hilo de 0.25mm de diam.Le puse un primario de 20 vueltas y no me lo creo ni yo, hago un arco de 1cm (~10kv) y el consumo máximo no llega al medio amperio (0.39 - 0.43A).En vacío consume 0.16A

Después llegó el momento de la verdad.Conecté el secundario al rectificador de la coilgun y bueno.. tampoco se podía esperar mucho.Tarda unos 10-11 seg en cargar el condensador por completo.Aunque el consumo es menor que con el otro circuito que uso, 3A frente a 1.61A (aquí consume más que haciendo un simple arco, como es de esperar).

Creo que tarda más tiempo en cargar por exceso de vueltas en el secundario, hay que probar con menos..

Lo que me llamó la atención es que la valocidad de carga es muy uniforme hasta el final, no es como otros que cargan de un tirón un centenar de voltios y luego les cuesta llegar al final de la carga.

Voy a bobinar un transformador en condiciones, tal como lo dice la página de circuito; 15 vueltas en el primario, 150 vueltas en el secundario.Y hasta creo que me va a sobrar tensión..

Kiukiv, espero resultados 
Dejo fotos adjuntas.

Un saludo.


----------



## gca (May 10, 2010)

Muy bueno. Yo creo que con un buen trafo y algunos ajustes tiene que andar bien. Yo por el momento estoy saturado con la facultad (parciales).
Cuando lo arme comento pero calculo que dentro de 3 semanas minimo.


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola:
Creo que esto os interesara (la web esta en ingles, pero es la mejor que he visto):
http://www.coilgun.info/mark2/rlcsim.htm

un saludo


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 25, 2010)

hola a todos los foreros!!, ayudandote con informacion, desde hace ya un año yo termine una hasta que la vendi a un compañero, te voy a explicar cmo la hice, compre una bateria de 12 v a 1.2AH, bastante pequeña o con pilas de las de LI-PO de aviones de control remoto se puede y mucho mejor, el tiempo de carga que yo optenia era de 2 segundos cargar un banco de capacitores de 2800uf a 450v, y es relativamente mucha potencia!! 283.5 joules para ser precisos , use el inversor que tiene esta pagina, modificandolo con un comparador para detenerse en el momento preciso------ http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?img...9,r:5,s:12&tx=71&ty=60&biw=1024&bih=606------ realmente es bastante sencillo, use alambre magnetico cal. 20, este inversor y clavos de los de 8 pulgadas de largo y los cortaba, alcanzaban los 42k/h y con ese peso estaba bastante bien, te recomiendo que uses varios capacitores de 450v/470v, salen bastante buenos, y el SCR eran 5-2N6509 conectados en paralelo, y el trafo te recomiendo un transformador chico con cal 22 de entrada que forme el ohm y de salida un calibre 30 que formen 50ohm a mi me funciono bastante bien,
saludos!!!


----------



## jorger (Ago 25, 2010)

Wow..! *alexcesarpalma*, esto no me lo esperaba.Muchas gracias .
Me va a ser bastante útil ya que el inversor que tenía antes, no ha vuelto a ser el mismo desde que desmonté el transformador para averiguar el nº de vueltas de cada bobinado.

Tengo todos los componentes necesarios para hacerlo.
Del transformador no me tengo que preocupar nada porque tengo hecho uno con el núcleo de un flyback que me va a venir de perlas.Tiene alrededor de 450 vueltas en el secundario y el primario puedo bobinarlo a mi antojo.

Se agradece mucho el aporte, da gusto ver este tipo de post (refiriéndome al tuyo)
Saludos.


----------



## gca (Ago 25, 2010)

Buen aporte alex, te cuento que justamente uso ese tipo de capacitores de 450v 47uf.
Lo dejo en la cola de circuitos a provar .

Adjunto el diagrama


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 25, 2010)

hola de nuevo, de hecho yo uso los de 450v / 470UF solo que en mi anterior comentario me equivoque, jejeje, yo recomendaria que bobinaras tu transformador, yo ocupe unos bastante pequeños pero bastante potentes, los saque de una tele de 1985 de las primeras a transistores que comenzaron a salir, les quite lo que tenian y les puse cable del 30 AWG en el secundario, unas 300 vueltas , quedando con 50 ohms, y el primario un cal. 22 AWG, mis respetos para esos transformadores, parecen flybacks pequeños por la ferrita unica, en estos momentos estoy en construccion de otra ya que voy a entrar a un concurso y la voy a patentar , jejeje ya que veo que estas iniciando te recomendaria compraras 6 capacitores de 250v/1500 uf, a mi me resultaron bastante bien y los configuras a 500v/750uf, que serian 500v/2250uf, haciendo la formula pertinente (2250*500 al cuadrado)/2,000,000, da un total de =281.25 joules, y eso para una pistola magnetica es bastante bueno!! con una bobina de trabajo de cal. 22AWG, unas 100 vueltas, queda magnifico, y unos 5 2N6509, queda requete bien  y luego ese inversor que te pase le pones el trafo, y queda del 10!! si tienes dudas podeis preguntar  

bye!!

adjunto algunas fotitos  esos 6 capacitores son los que te digo que son los de 1500uf /250v, otro de 2200uf/450v y otro de 10,000uf/400v, un modulo SCR de 200A/1200v y los trafos que te comento 

saludos!!


----------



## gca (Ago 25, 2010)

Le pifie en un cero, quice decir que estaba usando capacitores de 450v 470uf (4 dos grupos de dos en series unidos en paralelo, serian 800v 470uf).
Como comente hace bastante ya prove muchos circuitos con varios resultados (siempre llegue a la potencia maxima, el unico problema son los tiempos).
Tambien eh empleado circuitos de control de carga y disparador que aparecen en el primer post del tema.
Cuando tenga tiempro voy a provar tu circuito.
Me sorprendieron lo chico de los transformadores y la potencia que les sacaste.

Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 25, 2010)

si de hecho los puse a trabajar a su maximo jejeje se calentaba bastante bien la ferrita XD aqui adjunto un videito y en mi canal tengo otro de la explicacion , el primer video es con 4 capacitores 470 uf/450v cargados a su maximo  http://www.youtube.com/user/alexcesarpalma#p/u/7/PmJ0H6hN-Rs


----------



## gca (Ago 25, 2010)

¿Cuales son los valores de los capacitores. Y C1 C8 C6 son ceramicos o electroliticos ?.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 25, 2010)

son respectivamente los valores que mencionan,  solo que en nF
saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 27, 2010)

Tengo una duda.
La pata 4 del 555 no se conecta con la pata 8? A donde va? 
*
EDIT:* alex, esos transformadores no son un poco pequeños? .Aun asi podrian soportar tranquilamente unos 30w.El problema del calentamiento tambien puede ser porque usaste un hilo un poco 'fino' para el primario.

Dejo unas fotos de mis dos transformadores.
El de la izqu. está hecho con el nucleo de un flyback y el carrete era de hilo de coser 
Tiene en el secundario unos 450 vueltas con hilo de 0.2mm y el primario tiene 12 vueltas con hilo doble de 0.4mm (cada uno).En total mas o menos es de 0.8mm

El de la derecha tiene menos vueltas en el secundario (unas 400) y en el primario le puse (hace ya tiempo) un primario con hilo doble también de 0.5mm creo recordar y tiene unas 22 vueltas a ojo.Tiene muchas vueltas en el primario porque antes lo usaba para hacer arcos de casi 2cm con un consumo mas o menos aceptable jeje.Como se puede ver le falta un trozo del núcleo.Pero aun asi funciona bien.

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 27, 2010)

hola a todos, de hecho en esa foto se ven pequeños y con hilo pequeño pero en realidad es un primario cal. 22 y el secundario cal. 24 y maneja bastante bien los 120w, por cierto la pata 4 no va conectada a ninguna cosa, va volada, a escepcion de un comparador de voltaje para detenerse en el momento justo de la carga, adjunto el enlace de un comparador de voltaje conectado a la pata 4 http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/img-schematic-boost-b.gif, este se modifica quitando todo lo de mas como el NE555, transistor, etc... y se deja con el circuito comparador con el transistor 2N3904 de la parte de donde va el capacitor y ya con el capacitor se modifica su voltaje, eso ya es cuestion de cada quen a mi me funciono pero bien, tampoco se conecta la pata 5 , esa solo de deja con su capacitor de 10nf a tierra

saludos!!


----------



## jorger (Ago 27, 2010)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> ..de hecho en esa foto se ven pequeños y con hilo pequeño pero en realidad es un primario cal. 22 y el secundario cal. 24 y maneja bastante bien los 120w..



tengo un flitro inductivo del mismo tamaño y mismo carrrete.Sinceramente, creo que son demasiado pequeños para tanta potencia.
El circuito tendrá sus 120w, pero el transformador como mucho va a poder dar unos 40w a la salida.Ya has visto tu mismo como se calienta, eso es porque se pierde mucha potencia en forma de calor.
Te aconsejaría hacer un transformador con un núcleo más grande.Vas a notar bastante la diferencia.



> ,  por cierto la pata 4 no va conectada a ninguna cosa, va volada, a  escepcion de un comparador de voltaje para detenerse en el momento justo  de la carga, adjunto el enlace de un comparador de voltaje conectado a  la pata 4 http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/img-schematic-boost-b.gif,  este se modifica quitando todo lo de mas como el NE555, transistor,  etc... y se deja con el circuito comparador con el transistor 2N3904 de  la parte de donde va el capacitor y ya con el capacitor se modifica su  voltaje, eso ya es cuestion de cada quen a mi me funciono pero bien, tampoco se conecta la pata 5 , esa solo de deja con su capacitor de 10nf a tierra



Ok me ha quedado todo claro 
Gracias por la respuesta.
Saludos!.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 27, 2010)

ok gracias por el comentario de hecho ya lo cambie ahorita mismo, desarme un transfirmador de las de fuentes de SMPS y cambio drasticamente  gracias por la recomendacion, le puse cal. 22 en el primario y cal. tambien 22 en el secundario, unas 200 vueltas en el sec. y 5 vueltas en el primario y cambien el IRFZ48N por un IRF1010N , quedo remono, jejeje gracias ya carga en 2 segundos lo que se llevaba 5 

saludos


----------



## gca (Ago 27, 2010)

Alexah ¿usaste esta parte del circuito que te marco en el adjunto?.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 27, 2010)

hola , si claro solo use esa parte lo demas no me servia, aunque si me interese por el mecanismo del VSWICH pero ese esta en el circuito completo, 
saludos!!

PD: prefiero que me llames alex, jejeje


----------



## gca (Ago 27, 2010)

Me referia a la que acabo de adjuntar ya que antes no se porque no se adjunto .

Jajajaja no se porque escribi alexah jajajj pretendia poner alex.

Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 27, 2010)

aaaaa perdon, si esa parte , no nunca la llegue a usar, tampoco el diodo que va entre la resistencia de 130ohms y el cap. de 68uf

lo siento yo me referia a el diodo de la version completa que es este, va en la parte inversora http://www.coilgun.ru/vcircuit.gif


----------



## jorger (Ago 29, 2010)

Despues de investigar he encontrado un inversor que usa también un 555.
Esta es la página donde lo encontré: http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/nf-barriers.htm


Me da más confianza que el tuyo, alex..
Lo que más me gusta es no usa transformador, sino un inductor.Lo cual me agrada bastante (es tipo boost).

Dejo a la lista el esquema adjunto para pruebas.
Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 29, 2010)

hola a todos, te tengo una noticia buena y una mala en cuanto a este booster, yo lo probe hace 1 año y medio/, la buena: es bastante comprimido en cuanto a espacio se refiera , carga bastante bien bancos de capacitores grandes, tiene su detector de voltaje y su auto apagado/ la mala :se traga la pila bastante -bonito-, el IGBT o mosfet, calientan bastante bien, para usarlo realmetne tienes que usar una pila bastante buena, de li-po, o de las de sony de 5000AH unas 9 pilas, 

saludos :=)


----------



## Cacho (Ago 29, 2010)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> ...tienes que usar una pila bastante buena, de li-po,  o de las de sony de *5000AH unas 9 pilas*


¿5000Ah? ¿Y 9 de esas?
 Me parece que algono salió como debía 

¿De cuánto son en realidad?

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 29, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿5000Ah? ¿Y 9 de esas?
> Me parece que algono salió como debía
> 
> ¿De cuánto son en realidad?
> ...



jejeje.. un fallo técnico lo tiene cualquiera 
Seguramente quiso decir 5.000mAh

Con eso no hay problem, sustituyo las pilas por una fuente de 62w que tengo por ahi y listo jeje.
Tampoco voy a usar un banco de condensadores tan grande..280J me parece demasiado para mi.
Yo me conformo con 50J como máximo.No quiero matar a nadie  (y tampoco arruinar el inmobiliario de mi casa ).

Saludos.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ago 30, 2010)

hola a todos!! perdon gracias por rectificar mi respuesta, quise de
cir en realidad 5000mAH, jejejeje, solo vas a cargar 50J??, jejeje entonces sirve cualquier booster, yo pense que querias cargar mas, aunque cn 50J es muy poco no??, a partir de 150J viene lo bueno 

saludos!!


----------



## jorger (Ago 30, 2010)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola a todos!! perdon gracias por rectificar mi respuesta, quise de
> cir en realidad 5000mAH, jejejeje, solo vas a cargar 50J??, jejeje entonces sirve cualquier booster, yo pense que querias cargar mas, aunque cn 50J es muy poco no??, a partir de 150J viene lo bueno



Mira, este es el video que hice de mi coilgun de 16J:





¿Te parece poco lo que hace con tan pequeña cantidad de energía?
Era eficiente, tenía un rendimiento si no mal recuerdo de entre 0.7 y el 1.3% (a partir del 1% se considera bastante por lo que he leido).

Ah, el proyectil era una barrita de acero *sin* forma puntiaguda.Cuando disparaba iba a 14m/s, lo que no es poco para la potencia que tenia.
Sin con 16J hacía eso, imagínate con 50J lo que podría hacer (conservando el rendimiento)
..Fufff 

EDIT: Perdon por el off topic.

Saludos.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 30, 2010)

jajaja mmm...no te vallas a cruzar...
imagino que ese disparo a una persona no le hace mucho si esta algo lejos no?


----------



## jpapichulo (Sep 27, 2010)

tengo una consulta!!! pretendo aramar un coligun con 6 capacitores de 4700uF en paralelo, cargandolos con una fuente de 24V y un bobinado de la parte de disparo de 0.5 mm y 350 vueltas aproximadamente!!! mi pregunta es: que tan potente seria?? puedo aumentar la potencia con mas capacitores y un bobinado mas grande??

tengo una consulta!!! pretendo aramar un coligun con 6 capacitores de 4700uF en paralelo, cargandolos con una fuente de 24V y un bobinado de la parte de disparo de 0.5 mm y 350 vueltas aproximadamente!!! mi pregunta es: que tan potente seria?? puedo aumentar la potencia con mas capacitores y un bobinado mas grande??

de ante mano gracias


----------



## Tavo (Sep 27, 2010)

Aja.

Nunca antes supe lo que era una coilgun, y ya que estaba "al dope" me puse a averiguar.
Interesante.







Saludos.

Está bueno. Pero demasiado rebuscado el asunto.

Me quedo mejor con mi pistola. Sin electrónica. Air Pressure. Mucha.
---------------------------------

Háganse una como esta -->


----------



## gca (Sep 27, 2010)

Para saber la potencia tenes esta formula:
E=((V^2)*C)/2
en donde:
E es la energia almacenada [Joules]
V es la tension de el banco de capacitores [Volts]
C es la capacidad del banco de capacitores [Faradios]

En cuanto a la bobina estoy informandome para lograr el mejor rendimiento.

Tavo10 el primer plano y en el que me base es el de la coilgun del video que pusiste.
Como dijo el compañero @alexcesarpalma a partir de 150J ya es mucha potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 28, 2010)

Se puede matar a alguien con una Coilgun?

No piensen mal, no voy a hacer nada delictivo ni tampoco es mi interés hacerme una; es solo por curiosidad.

Entiendo que por "150J" son Joules no? Cuánta potencia es eso?
No logro hacerme una idea, no tengo una referencia de otra cosa en Joules. No se de cuanta potencia estás hablando.

Es de más potencia que un rifle de aire comprimido?
Yo me hice uno casero, llenaba el pequeño tanque de acero con 12Kg/m2 de presión de aire.
Lo interesante es que rompía lo que quisiera. Latas, botellas de cerveza, vidrios... jeje...
Era calibre 5,5mm.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Se puede matar a alguien con una Coilgun?


Y con una baldosa también... 


tavo10 dijo:


> Entiendo que por "150J" son Joules no?


Efectivamente.


tavo10 dijo:


> Cuánta potencia es eso?


Joule=Unidad de Trabajo.
Watt=Unidad de Potencia

Potencia=Trabajo/Tiempo => Unidad de Trabajo/Unidad de tiempo=Unidad de potencia => J/s=W.


tavo10 dijo:


> No logro hacerme una idea, no tengo una referencia de otra cosa en Joules. No se de cuanta potencia estás hablando.


Ahora podés hacer la cuenta 


tavo10 dijo:


> Es de más potencia que un rifle de aire comprimido?


Jarabe de Palo y Confucio decían "Depende, todo depende..."
En boca del segundo suena profundo y serio. En la canción de los primeros suena a chamuyo para levantar minitas 


Saludos


----------



## gca (Sep 29, 2010)

Como dijo cacho depende.
Si queres que sea mas destructiva siempre tenes la opcion de aumentar la cantidad de capacitores o sus capacidades, una bobina apropiada y con mucha facilidad superas a un airecomprimido.

Si queres hace algun disparo con tu rifle a un material comun y yo pruebo con mi coilgun de 150J +-10 (por ahora) y comparamos

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Sep 29, 2010)

Mmm

Me parece que me están convenciendo che... Creo que me voy a hacer una, solo para romper cosas, que me encanta!! 

Ahora estoy bastante ocupado, pero cuando me piquen las ganas voy a pegarle una miradita al proyecto... jeje..

La única contra que le veo es el tamaño. Mucho más voluminoso que un rifle de Aire Comprimido. Más complejo, necesita baterías, fuente de alimentación, lo que sea... Pero está muy interesante che...!

Y... Así a ojo calculo que con unos 10-15 capacitores de 4700 uF por 50V andaría lindo el asunto... JEJE, son estimaciones, ni siquiera vi el diagrama electrónico...  

Saludos che, gracias por contestar.


----------



## gca (Sep 29, 2010)

mmm no es tan voluminosa como parece. La del video es puro aluminio.
En cuanto al circuito yo ahora en unas semanas cuando rinda los primeros parciales del cuatrimestre voy a probar unas variantes que prometen mucho y las postearia.
Con esos capacitores llegarias a uno 88J es bastante pero te dejaria con ganas de mas 

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Sep 30, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> ..Y... Así a ojo calculo que con unos 10-15 capacitores de 4700 uF por 50V andaría lindo el asunto... JEJE...


 
Pero no sólo ten en cuenta la cantidad de joules que tengas en total con todos esos condensadores.
Tienes que mirar también el rendimiento que puedes conseguir .

Puede que tengas por ejemplo, 70j de condensadores y luego resulta que no lanzas un proyectil a más de 20m/s.

Por ejemplo: 
	
	



```
[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeKbm4bislc[/URL]
```
 
1000j bien desperdiciados.Mi coilgun de 16j hace el mismo efecto..

Hay que echar un ojo a ese aspecto porque si no puedes desperdiciar mucha energía a lo tonto.Es sólo un consejo 

Saludos!.


----------



## gca (Sep 30, 2010)

Claro yo tambien vi muchas que tenian mucha energia pero mal aprovechada.
Ahi entra el tema de la bobina, sistema de disparo, posicion del proyectil, diametro y largo del proyectil.
Hablando de esto ¿en que teoria fisica me tengo que basar para mejorar el rendimiento de la bobina? 
Mi bobina carece de formulas solo me base en un modelo de una revista de misma cantidad de Joules pero seria bueno saver como mejorarla.

Saludos


----------



## jpapichulo (Oct 4, 2010)

hola amigos...... hice un cañon, asi, sencillito como se explica en la imagen pero en vez de 6 condensadores de 4700uF use 12, pero no me sale, ¿¿en que puede ser que halla fallado?? ¿quizas la bobina? pero tambien me parece que las resistencias disipan mucho voltaje!!! y lo medi y despues de ellas solo va 6V!!! tal vez las deba sacar?? ¿¿sera ese el problema? aahhhh use un caño de pvc de tuberia de agua, y alli le enrolle mi bobinado de 1000 vueltas con alambre de 0,7 o 0,5 no recuerdo bien!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Oct 4, 2010)

> Esta imagen ha sido enlazada sin permiso del servidor de Wis Physics.
> *¡¡Evita el Hotlinking!!*
> www.wisphysics.es



Adjunto la imagen que el compañero quiso mostrar arriba.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 4, 2010)

hola, en verdad que es un tema simplemente didactico, vi en youtube un loco que se hizo en una mesa una especie de rifle de 2,6 Kj .

y aca les va la pregunta: 
para alguno que sepa de fisica.

podrian dar una equivalencia en energia que se usa :
en una de esas coil gun 
en un arma de fuego, una pistola (la energia esta almacenada en la polvora de la bala.
y alguna otra de aire comprimido .


la verdad que es como algo experimental, por que como arma es una cagadita, tanto lio para eso , y lo armatoste que es.
ya estan inventads las armas de fuego, mas portables ,la energia la almacena la bala y por el resultado debe ser muchisima .

igual como dije como didactico esta bueno , salir d elas palcas, de usar la electrciidad solo para informacion y pasar a almacenar energia mecanica.

veo que se usa un iman , por campos magneticos, no han probado otro sistema ?? 
un resorte almacena mucha energia, una bestia.
un resorte durito que sea imposible contraer o expandir con la mano y un sistema de engranajes (bruta reduccion)  + un motorcito van haciendo si trabajo , aunque se tarde un buen rato , hasta que ese resorte esta mas tenso que adolescente en su primera cita .


----------



## Tavo (Oct 5, 2010)

> hasta que ese resorte esta mas tenso que adolescente en su primera cita .




Está buena la idea del resorte, pero es como que no me parece que pueda almacenar mucha potencia un resorte... Antes cuando ignoraba completamente el tema de armas, creía que los rifles de aire comprimido funcionaban con un resorte... Y si, en cierta manera lo es, es el resorte el que empuja con mucha potencia el émbolo (pistón) hacia adelante, provocando una compresión de PM.

Me gustaría saber, realmente, cuál es la compresión que levanta el aire contenido en el cilindro de un rifle de aire comprimido...
Como les contaba, yo me hice uno, muy pequeño. Ponía a límite el compresor de casa , y lo cargaba con aproximadamente 12Kg/cm2, esto es 170 Lb/pulg.2 aproximadamente. A veces más, a veces menos. Eso es mucha presión.

El ánima (cañón) no medía más de 20cm de largo, pero disparaba con una potencia de no creer. Creo que por más potencia eléctrica que se use, nunca se va a poder superar a las armas de fuego, y tal vez a las armas de aire comprimido.

Y como decía el compañero FernandoB, el mayor inconveniente es el aparatejo gigante que es llevar una de esas armas. Son grandes.

Recuerden que (no se donde lo leí) el fusil AK-47 (Avtomat Kalashnikova modelo 1947) funcionaba en cualquier estado: Mojado, lleno de barro, sucio... Siempre... 

Me fui del tema. 

Saludos!


----------



## jorger (Oct 5, 2010)

jpapichulo dijo:


> lo medi y despues de ellas solo va 6V!!! tal vez las deba sacar?? ¿¿sera ese el problema?


 
Claro que es ese el problema, con 6 v no haces nada.Para qué pusiste esas resistencias? 



> aahhhh use un caño de pvc de tuberia de agua, y alli le enrolle mi bobinado de 1000 vueltas con alambre de 0,7 o 0,5 no recuerdo bien!!!!


 
Eso también es un problema.Con la cantidad de vuelta que pusiste y la capacidad que tienen esos condensadores no vas a ir muy lejos.
La bobina nunca debe pasar las 400 vueltas.

en tu caso aconsejaría 300 vueltas con hilo de 0.6mm de diámetro y usar un proyectil pesado, porque si usas uno muy ligero al intentar disparar se va a quedar dentro de la bobina (o se frena mucho) por la 'enorme' capacidad de los condensadores.


EDIT: Haz el bobinado sobre algo que tenga mucho menor diámetro porque creo que con ese tubo te has pasado también.Mi bobina por ejemplo tiene un diámetro interor de no más de 3,2mm
Saludos.


----------



## gca (Oct 5, 2010)

Las energias hay que medirlas usando la masa y la velocidad de la bala Ec=1/2xMxV^2 .

Claro que es experimental y no superar un arma de fuego. Se puede hacer muchas cosas distintas que con arma de fuego no se podria. Esto hablando a baja escala, con lo que esta en nuestro alcance.

Pero tambien pensa que en un futuro cuando (seguramente) se mejoren los capacitores, bobinas con superconductores y todo eso podria cambiar el papel de este tipo de armas. Por algo siguen investigando en este tipo de armas como la railgun que lograron que alcance mach 7 si no me equiboco.

http://www.ikkaro.com/railgun-portaavinoes-us-navy

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Oct 5, 2010)

> Por algo siguen investigando en este tipo de armas como la railgun que lograron que alcance mach 7 si no me equiboco.


Ah... Esto ya es b*****dez.

Ni me quiero imaginar si te "chocás" con un objeto metálico contundente (proyectil) en el camino, a 7000 kilómetros por hora.
Yo creo que ni lo sentís; hay dos posibilidades:
Que sigas viviendo unos... 6 segundos más, ó -->
Que ni siquiera te des cuenta y de un instante al otro te diste cuenta que te falta la cabeza. 

[ironía] Calculo que esa debe ser la mejor muerte. Cero dolor. Cero sufrimiento.  [/ironía]


----------



## jpapichulo (Oct 5, 2010)

jorger
a gracias!!!!! 3.2mm?? no es demasiado pequenho para conseguir?? y si le pongo mas condensadores??

aahh otro detalle!!! 6 de mis condensadores se fundieron!!! por que sucede eso??


----------



## gca (Oct 5, 2010)

¿Que tension tiene el transformador y de que tension son los condensadores?
Tambien puede ser que los hayas conectado con la polaridad invertida.
El diametro ese para la energuia que vas a manejar esta bien.

Saludos


----------



## jpapichulo (Oct 5, 2010)

la tension del transformador es de 220VCA a 24VCA luego va a un puente rectificador y lo convierte en semicontinua yo lo mido con el multimetro y me marca 30VCC 0_o!! ¿por que? 

ahora mismo tengo 10 condensadores de 4700uF de 25V, vamos a ver que tal sale la potencia de disparo!!!!
no creo que se muy potente= 14,6j... pero bueee...

gracias


----------



## gca (Oct 5, 2010)

Vas a tener que controlar la carga , que no te pases y carguen mas de 25V los capacitores porque sino se te van a seguir quemando.

Saludos


----------



## jpapichulo (Oct 6, 2010)

una consulta mas amigos!!! que puedo poner como indicador para saber cuando se cargan todos los capacitores...... en mi circuito supuestamente era el led con el circuito de resistencias como se ve en la imagen de arriba... pero al colocarlo reduce considerablemente la tension a 6V!!!! que puedo usar para saber??


----------



## gca (Oct 6, 2010)

Un comparador con un par de leds o un simple tester.
En el primer mensaje deje el circuito de un comparador tendrias que modificar los valores de la resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Oct 11, 2010)

hola a todos los foreros  regreso despues de un mes de arduo trabajo, calculos , la prepa, etc....., por fin he terminado la mejor coilgun que he hecho  hasta ahora , 
   especificaciones:   --voltaje capacitores: 450v - 2540uf - 257.175 joules
                             --dos modos de carga: pila 12v 1.3AH carga en 8 segundos
                                                             luz electrica con triplicador tipo cascada
                                                             entran 120-150v ac salen +580v dc carga en 
                                                             2 segundos
                              --velocidad proyectil: 40m/s 
                              --proyectil: 10 gramos , 55mm largo 
                              --eficiencia: 2-3%
                              --switches: encendido total, modo de carga (luz electrica o bateria)
                                 carga de pila on-off 
                              --conectores: para carga de bateria y para carga de capacitores con                        
                                 conector tipo fuente SMPS de computadora
                              --SCRs: 5 / 2N6509 en serie
                              --foco tipo halogeno de 1500w para proteccion contra disparo sin      
                                 intencion o para multiples disparos seguidos, 
                              --mira tipo laser calibrada
                              --detector para carga por medio de luz electrica, cuando llega al voltaje  
                                 especifico, se detiene la carga e inmediatamente se enciende el led 
                                 de carga completa, lo mismo ocurre con carga a baterias y otras   
                                 protecciones para personas que es la primera ves que la usan
  despues les paso un video  

he aqui otro proyectillo de una multibobina de mas velocidad y potencia como se observa en el video, esta va a 40m/s pero con un proyectil mucho mas grueso y de un metal mas dulce, eso beneficia notablemente el magnetismo y la velocidad del mismo , y he obtenido mejores resultados que con la que construi anteriormente  




 
            dos videos diferentes, espero que les guste


----------



## felipeyeah (Oct 11, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> *Traviato*:
> No sé a qué te refieres con la parte mecánica..
> Si es por el tema de la bobina de disparo (la que dispara el proyectil) lo ha mencionado kiukiv en el primer mensaje.
> 
> ...




amigo, tu página no se ve. !! 

Página no encontrada
Lo siento, al parecer esta página no existe o cambió de dirección. Por suerte, nuestro refinado sistema de búsquedas te ayudara a encontrar lo que necesitas.

También puedes dirigirte a la portada de los Foros de Electrónica y consultar la sección de tu interés.

!!


----------



## jorger (Oct 16, 2010)

felipeyeah dijo:


> amigo, tu página no se ve. !!
> 
> Página no encontrada
> Lo siento, al parecer esta página no existe o cambió de dirección. Por suerte, nuestro refinado sistema de búsquedas te ayudara a encontrar lo que necesitas.
> ...


 
Que raro .
bueno pongo la url de las fotos otra vez:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=118&pictureid=712
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=118&pictureid=713
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=118&pictureid=714

Ya que estoy aprovecho para comentar una cosilla:

Como tenía montado el driver zvs, lo he probado como circuito de carga, aprovechando que tenía hecho un transformador con 180 vueltas en el secundario.
He pronado con un primario de 8+8 vueltas y el resultado no ha sido muy exitoso.Tarda 3 segundos en cargar el condensador de 220uF/385v.

El consumo al principio es bajo, unos 400mA, pero según aumenta la carga del condensador llega un momento en que supera los 2.5A por un momento.

He probado con un pirmario de 6+6 vueltas y el rendimiento cae en picado, tarda como 5 segundos en cargar el condensador.

que decepción.. 

EDIT:
Alex, buen trabajo .Tiene buena potencia de disparo y te quedó bien.Te esmeraste lo suyo por lo que parece jeje
Por cierto, qué eran los estallidos esos de fuera? 
Saludos.


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 7, 2010)

hola a todos  yo construi mi cañon de gauss con un flash de camara y una bobina de 6 capas con alambre 0.8, y funciona bien, el unico problema es que cuando acciono el pulsador de disparo me genera una gran chispa que incluso alcanza a fundir el cable o el terminal del pulsador,,,,,,como puedo solucionar dicho problema ya que me han dicho que colocando un diodo en paralelo a la  bobina, pero no estoy seguro de esto,,,,lo otro como puedo obtener mas potencia en mi cañon como para que el proyectil sea capaz de atravesar una lata,,,,,muchas gracias


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 7, 2010)

hola amigo darb1308  mmmm en este momento estoy construyendo un coilgun de 60 joules con eficiencia del 4.2% creo que este se adapta perfectamente a lo que buscas  , bueno yo consegui por suerte 6 camaras de flash con capacitores de 200uf/330v con 10.89 joules cada uno, un proyectil de 6.8 gramos, cable magneto del 19awg (6 capas, 3.5cm largo y 6mm de ancho) con esto logro penetrar perfectamente y sin problemas 3 latas de coca y a distancia solo una pero bien perforada a 20 metros creo que eso es lo que te recomendaria  saludos!!


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gracias alexcesarpalma la pregunta es la siguiente, todos los circuitos de los flash de las camaras los conectas en paralelo a la bobina o simplemente todos los condensadores los conectas a un solo circuito del flash,,,,,,muchas gracias

la otra pregunta es como puedo evitar el chisponaso al conectar el condensador a la bobina?????


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2010)

hola gente ,no deberia ir cmbiando este titulo ???? 
lo veo seguido y siempre es 80 % .


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 8, 2010)

hola amigo darb1308 con gusto apoyarte : para cargarlos los booster(me refiero a los inversores) deben de ir en paralelo a los capacitores y la bobina tambien en paralelo pero cuidando que a la hora de disparar apagar los boosters ya que si no se daña el transformador

en cuanto como se elimina el chispaso, es basicamente sencillo: se coloca una punta de la bobina a el positivo del banco de capacitores, la otra punta  a el anodo de un scr ( yo ocupo 3 2N6509 EN PARALELO   ya que con estos he obtenido buenos resultados ) y el catodo a tierra del banco de capacitores, la puerta o gate se conecta a una resistencia de 56 ohms y se lleva a swich de disparo, despues sale a positivo de una pila de 9 volts y negativo de la pila a tierra del banco de capacitores  y cuando este listo toda la carga : BOOM!! sale el proyectil como -diablo loco- jajajja PERO SIN RUIDO!!  Creo que los 3 años trabajando con COILGUNS no han sido en vano 
saludos espero haya servido 

pd:creo que tambien se deberia cambiar el nombre del post como -informacion y aportaciones  sobre coilguns- un ejemplo

otra aportacion , ultimamente si no encuentras los capacitores de los valores mencionados (330v/200uf) , puedes ocupar 3 de 250v/680uf y cargarlos a 270volts, es lo que muchos hacemos y he visto otras personas hacen saludos!!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 8, 2010)

bueno asi puede quedar 



 esta es de 65 joules la primer prueba hace 2 años  recomiendo usar para 270v o 330v cable magneto cal.  19 awg largo 3.5cm 6 capas  saludos de nuevo


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 9, 2010)

gracias por tus excelentes aportes alexcesarpalma , la resistencia de 56 ohms que colocas de cuantos watios es?los scr en conexion paralelo como seria anodo.anodo,,,,katodo. katodo   y gate , gate?


----------



## jorger (Nov 9, 2010)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola amigo darb1308  mmmm en este momento estoy construyendo un coilgun de 60 joules con eficiencia del 4.2% creo que este se adapta perfectamente a lo que buscas  , bueno yo consegui por suerte 6 camaras de flash con capacitores de 200uf/330v con 10.89 joules cada uno, un proyectil de 6.8 gramos, cable magneto del 19awg (6 capas, 3.5cm largo y 6mm de ancho) con esto logro penetrar perfectamente y sin problemas 3 latas de coca y a distancia solo una pero bien perforada a 20 metros creo que eso es lo que te recomendaria  saludos!!


 
Pues está muy bien ese rendimiento.Tendrías que patentar tu prototipo jajaj 
No ya en serio me parece muy buena.
Cómo mides la velocdad del proyectil para hacer los cálculos?.

Saludos!.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 11, 2010)

hola amigo darb pues como la intensidad de corriente es muy baja puedes usar una resistencia de 1/2w bueno yo uso una de 2 watts de fuente de computadora pero pues por que es la unica que tenia pero puedes usar cualquiera saludos

respondiendo a jorger mido la velodidad con una camara de alta velocidad 400cuadros/seg que me presta un amigo  y pues ahi marca la velocidad del objeto  ya no tengo que hacer calculos se ve genial por cierto en alta velocidad como atraviesa la lata de un lado a otro

saludos !!


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola alex me fue imposible consegui los 2n6509 anduve por todo lado y nada, lo mas cercano que pude conseguir fue un tyn612m que es un scr pero a 12A y el 6509 por lo que veo maneja 25A,,,,,podria utilizar estos como reemplazo de los 6509?????


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola amigo darb ya vi las especificaciones del scr y no veo ningun problema realmente los 2N6509 (3en paralelo) me han podido soportar hasta 222 joules los tres en paralelo pero como no vamos a usar toda esa energia con cuatro de esos scrs que conseguiste bastan y sobran solo que en paralelo por que en esto lo que cuenta no son los amperes continuos del scr si no los amperes pico que soportan en 10us esos son los amperes que vamos a usar  asi que no hay problema si te sirven  saludos!!!!!


----------



## jorger (Nov 12, 2010)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> ..respondiendo a jorger mido la velodidad con una camara de alta velocidad 400cuadros/seg que me presta un amigo y pues ahi marca la velocidad del objeto..


 
Lo imaginaba.Debe ser muy divertido ver cosas a cámara lenta 
Estas navidades voy a reformar mi coilgun, y ya de paso que me voy a comprar una cámara de esas (casio ex fc100) voy a poder medir con precisión la velocidad del proyectil.

Saludos!.


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 18, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Despues de investigar he encontrado un inversor que usa también un 555.
> Esta es la página donde lo encontré: http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/nf-barriers.htm
> 
> 
> ...



o sea que este booster cuanto voltaje es capaz de dary que capacitores es capaz de cargar?

les cuento que realize mi coilgun con un circuito de carga de un flash fotografico y funciona a la perfeccion, la cuaestion ahora es que quisiera hacer un cañon muchisimo mas potente, como para que sea capaz de atravesar latas, romper vidrios, madera etc,,,,,estuve mirando y me encontre con este circuitohttp://www.megavolts.nl/nl/projecten/geweren/46-megagun,,, me gustaria saber si talvez alguien lo a utilizado y si es realmente eficiente,,,,muchas gracias,,,,,,,,,,,,que circuito me recomendarian para realizar el cañon como yo lo *QU*iero,,,,,



jorger dijo:


> Despues de investigar he encontrado un inversor que usa también un 555.
> Esta es la página donde lo encontré: http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/nf-barriers.htm
> 
> 
> ...



el l3 que se ve en la imagen que es? alguna bobina????


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 19, 2010)

lo otro como puedo realizar el transformador que nombran en varias partes de este foro,,,, que pueda ser alimentado por baterias y me de esta cantidad de voltaje????


----------



## jorger (Nov 19, 2010)

darb1308 dijo:


> o sea que este booster cuanto voltaje es capaz de dary que capacitores es capaz de cargar?
> el l3 que se ve en la imagen que es? alguna bobina????


 
Fíjate bien en el esquema y verás la salida que puede dar.
Si, L3 es una bobina.Estudia un poco mas jeje

----
Bueno, hace un par de dias nuestro conocido del foro, D@rio, le interesó el diseño de mi coilgun (v2) (que para nada es el más indicado en cuanto al sistema de disparo pero bueno..), asi que aquí les dejo el circuito completo: 

http://img151.imageshack.us/i/coilgun2.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El sistema de carga es el conocido 'ZVS driver' que tanto se usa para flybacks.En un principio mencioné que no funcionaba como se esperaba peeero, hasta hace unos días no descubrí cómo se le podía sacar mucho más potencial.

Simplemente, hay que poner *gap* en el núcleo del transformador.Si no, el rendimiento es una mi****.

El primario debe tener entre 6+6 y 8+8 vueltas (no he probado aún porque un mosfet voló por un cortocircuito en otra aplicación (convertidor dc-dc)).Para cargar un condensador de 400v es más que suficiente poner un secundario de 180 vueltas, que no son muchas .

El valor de los zeners es crítico (deben ser de 12v).Las resistencias de 10k y 1k pueden cambiarse por valores ligeramente distintos, el inductor de entrada y los mosfets.Los diodos deben ser *rápidos* si o si.Respecto al condensador de 680nF se aconseja no bajar de ese valor porque el circuito pierde potencia (comprobado).

Con respecto al sistema de disparo, la verdad es que no pude hacer algo mejor a falta de un tiristor..con un simple interruptor de 10A/250v me apaño (me extraña que no se haya estropeado todavía porque el pulso de descarga en al bobina ronda los 40A).

La bobina tiene entre 250 y 350 vueltas con hilo de 0.4mm (y no de 0.7mm como decía anteriormente, estaba muy equivocado) y 8 capas en total.No recuerdo bien el número de vueltas porque la hice hace mucho tiempo.Tiene un diámetro interior de 4mm y un diámetro exterior de unos 8mm.La longitud es de aproximadamente 1.8cm

Es una bobina muy pequeña, pero funciona bien para potencias bajas (20j como máximo).Para potencias más elevadas hay que cambiar obligatoriamente el grosor del hilo.

Espero haber dejado todo bien claro..

Saludos, y perdón por el tocho.


----------



## gca (Nov 19, 2010)

No se como pero borre la suscripcion del tema accidentalmente. 
Fernando tenes razon el titulo ya no corresponde a lo que es el post ahora y ya le mande mensaje a un moderador para cambiarlo.

Jorgue sobre esos driver vi varios videos y son muy potentes. 
Yo ahora cuando tenga tiempo(la semana que viene termino de rendir) voy a armar un prototipo modificando la fuente de dc-dc de mariano. Cuando lo termine posteo.

Darb1308
Te cuento que con cualquier circuito podes sacar la potencia que queres, lo unico es la cuestiod de tiempos en cargar los condensadores.
Hasta hace poco usaba el circuito de un flash para una coilgun de 150J.

Saludos


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 19, 2010)

disculpen talvez hice mal la pregunta,,,yo se que es una bobina la pregunta es con que calacteristicas, diametro, numero de vueltas calibre, etc



jorger dijo:


> Fíjate bien en el esquema y verás la salida que puede dar.
> Si, L3 es una bobina.Estudia un poco mas jeje
> 
> ----
> ...



hacerca del sistema de disparo te recomiendo que utilices 4  tyn612m en paralelo,, funcionan requetebien y son muy economicos, colocas una punta de la bobina al positivo del banco de capacitores la otra punta al anodo de los scr y el katodo del mismo a tierra de los capacitores, el gate lo conectas con una resistencia de 56 oh a un pulsador, el otro pin del pulsador a una pila de 9v, y la tierra de la pila a tierra del banco de capacitores,,,,,funciona requetebien,,,,este fue un aporte de alex, ya lo probe y funciona


----------



## gca (Nov 19, 2010)

darb1308 en la misma imagen dice como esta hecha.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (Nov 20, 2010)

Mirad lo que he encontrado:
http://uzzors2k.4hv.org/index.php?page=capcharger2

Mi circuito de carga con un _detector de carga_ (por así decirlo).

Parece ser que  hay más gente que usa el mazzili driver con resultados muy buenos, 6.3s en cargar un banco de condensadores de 304J, con una tensión de entrada de 12v..impresionante.
Espero tener un resultado muy parecido ahora que le puse el gap al núcleo del transformador y tuve un rendimiento muy superior (en otra aplicación).. ya os contaré cuando compre dentro de 3 dias los mosfets nuevos.

Saludos.


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 20, 2010)

disculpen las preguntas, no soy muy bueno en el tema de las bobinas y los transformadores, en el enlace que publico jorge ha y una bobina de 80.75mH y 47-250mH 10A,,, como puedo hacer las bobinas de estas caracteristicas,,,,me refiero a calibre del alambre, nucleo,,,numero de vueltas  etcccc,,,,muchas gracias


----------



## gca (Nov 20, 2010)

Busca en el foro hay mucha informacion de como calcularlas y tambien hay paginas que las calculan por vos.

Saludos


----------



## Dario (Nov 22, 2010)

hola jorger.
esta muy bueno el circuito, parece ser bastante facil. en estos dias, lo voy a poner en practica para ver que pasa jeje... espero no matar a nadie con esto  
me interesa porque, estoy diseñando un robot mobil para vigilancia y me interesaria que tuviese algun elemento disuasivo no letal, y esto esta interesante jeje.
saludosss


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola estoy haciendo mi primer coilgun y por lo que estuve leyendo el circuito de carga es bastante importante por lo que diseñe uno que carga 150J en un poco menos de 4s con una bateria lipo de 11.1V y los dos mosfet solo se ponen tibios utilizo para el control pwm un sg3524 si a alguien le interesa lo posteo otro día.


----------



## jorger (Nov 23, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> hola jorger.
> esta muy bueno el circuito, parece ser bastante facil. en estos dias, lo voy a poner en practica para ver que pasa jeje... espero no matar a nadie con esto


Probablemente sea el más sencillo de todos..
Si utilizas el condensador que yo uso (400v/220uF) como mucho vas a hacer daño, pero ni heridas siquiera (bueno, si usas un proyectil afilado te puede hacer un poco de sangre..) pero para lo que quieres tu, te sirve.



> Hola estoy haciendo mi primer coilgun y por lo que estuve leyendo el circuito de carga es bastante importante por lo que diseñe uno que carga 150J en un poco menos de 4s con una bateria lipo de 11.1V y los dos mosfet solo se ponen tibios utilizo para el control pwm un sg3524 si a alguien le interesa lo posteo otro día.


 
Se agradece mucho, pero como dije hace 2 días: 



> http://uzzors2k.4hv.org/index.php?page=capcharger2
> 
> Mi circuito de carga con un _detector de carga_ (por así decirlo).
> 
> Parece ser que hay más gente que usa el mazzili driver con resultados muy buenos, 6.3s en cargar un banco de condensadores de 304J, con una tensión de entrada de 12v


 
Quien no tenga problemas para conseguir integrados específicos le puede venir bien tu circuito Sebastian, pero los que tienen problemas para conseguir componentes (como yo)... mejor construir el ''mío'' (quiero decir el que yo uso, por eso lo de las comillas..)

Aun así sería interesante ver tu diseño, a ver que tal pinta 
Saludos!.


----------



## gca (Nov 23, 2010)

Sebastian se agradeceria, justo el que pensaba hacer yo modificando una fuente del foro usa ese controlador.

Saludos


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> Hola estoy haciendo mi primer coilgun y por lo que estuve leyendo el circuito de carga es bastante importante por lo que diseñe uno que carga 150J en un poco menos de 4s con una bateria lipo de 11.1V y los dos mosfet solo se ponen tibios utilizo para el control pwm un sg3524 si a alguien le interesa lo posteo otro día.



Hola sebastian,,seria bastante bueno que lo publicaras,,,, de eso se trata,,,,,,,,,,,gracias por los aportes



jorger dijo:


> Despues de investigar he encontrado un inversor que usa también un 555.
> Esta es la página donde lo encontré: http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/nf-barriers.htm
> 
> 
> ...



el transistor q4 que referencia es? y el condensador 11 que condensador es?


----------



## gca (Nov 23, 2010)

El C11 es el banco de capacitores que almacenan la energia y q4 un mosfet que aguante la intensidad que te demande la bobina tipo irfz48,irf510,irf642,etc o algun otro parecido.

saludos.


----------



## darb1308 (Nov 29, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Despues de investigar he encontrado un inversor que usa también un 555.
> Esta es la página donde lo encontré: http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/nf-barriers.htm
> 
> 
> ...


el diodo mas grande que consigo es de 6A,,,, podria utilizar dichos diodos


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Dic 10, 2010)

hola a todos de nuez!! estando ausente tanto tiempo para mejorar drasticamente mi coilgun, he probado con distintos boosters, inverters, SMPSs, etc.... por fin he terminado pero de mi diseño final que despues mostrare, por cierto; veo que encontraron la pagina de ANOTHER COILGUN SITE, si de hecho hace 2 años cuando comence con esto de las coilguns vi esta pagina, y pues de hecho el sistema de detencion de carga es el que yo ocupo solo que mejorado, por cierto todo eso es bueno, lo unico que no me gusto de esa pagina son los boosters, ya que son bastante..... lentos en cuanto a velocidad de carga, mande a hacer mis bobinas de los UH que ahi marca y ps nadamas no supero a los elevadores de tencion que he hecho con altas velocidades de frecuencia ( en orden de 32KHZ), con el NE555, lo que si recomiendo es usar los capacitores de 1500uf/250 volts esos si me dieron buenos resultados en configuraciones de 500 volts con cable magneto del 19AWG, el unico problema es que no puedo pasarles mi diseño ya que ya esta patentado ante oficina de patentes de mexico, lo que si les pasare es el diagrama del 555 que diseñe, pero sera en otra ocacion
saludos


----------



## jorger (Dic 26, 2010)

Después de estar sin poder avanzar, hoy he logrado resultados bastante buenos.
He hecho una bobina nueva, más pequeña.Tiene unas 150 vueltas con hilo de 0.5mm.6 capas en total.En principio no le tenía mucha fe pero los resultados me han sorprendido bastante.

He de comentar que el proyectil que uso ahora pesa el doble, y diría que sale disparado a una velocidad algo superior a la de antes (diría que unos 16m/s).He disparado contra mi mano y hace daño, pero he probado con un proyectil de la mitad de longitud y ahí si puedo decir que duele bastante.No sé como, pero es así.

La parte de carga del condensador la he cambiado totalmente.Nada de mosfets, ni integrados ni nada parecido.Un simple transformador de 220/12vac conectado al revés.El primario de ese transfromador (que originalmente era el secundario) lo conecto a 12vac de otro transfromador, por loq eu estoy totalmente aislado de la red y es mucho más seguro.

El condensador de 400v lo carga en un santiamén, asique me parece un método perfecto para condensadores 'pequeños'.

Dejo unas fotos adjuntas de como ha quedado.Mientras tanto os sigo contando;
Como hoy he estrenado la cámara que puede hacer vídeos de alta velocidad se me ocurrió una ocasión perfecta para ver la trayectoria del proyectil a cámara muy lenta.

Este vídeo lo he hecho a 1000fps:
	
	



```
[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MvWoVQIGrU[/URL]
```
Se ve mal porque la resolución es pequeña, y como el video se expande al subirlo a youtube lo empeora.

No pensé que el proyectil fuese tan rápido.Si grabo a 210fps es isnuficiente para poder verlo, apenas se percibe.

Mañana subiré mejores vídeos y os contaré cuál es la velocidad más o menos exacta que alcanza el proyectil.

EDIT: He adjuntado el video para que podais verlo con su tamaño original.
Saludos!.


----------



## jorger (Dic 27, 2010)

Bien, he realizado más pruebas y según los cálculos la velocidad del proyectil es de 18m/s.Mmm.. un resultado bastante bueno.
Después probé con el proyectil de longitud menor pero de mismo diámetro y creo, digo creo porque no he hecho cálculos, solo he grabado, podría superar los 25m/s fácilmente porque va bastante rápido.
El rendimiento está en torno al 2%.. no está nada mal, creo.

Os dejo 3 videos adjuntos.
Saludos!.


----------



## jorger (Dic 28, 2010)

De nuevo vengo con más pruebas y mejoras.
Bien, he colocado un condensador de 220uF/400v en paralelo con el otro que es de las mismas características.No he hecho cuentas, pero a judgar por los vídeos de cámara lenta diría que va a algo más de 30m/s.Lo cual se nota bastante a simple vista.No me gustaría poner la mano para ver cuando daño hace.

Como a la bobina le falta un 'cañón' se ve que a veces (solo a veces) el proyectil se 'desvia' solo, dando 1 vuelta en el aire en lugar de ir con la punta al frente.
El problema es que si pongo un cañón cualquiera que se adapte bien al interior de la bobina el proyectil ya no cabe porque va un poco justo..mm.. habrá que pensar algo.

Os dejo el video que acabo de subir: 



PD: Perdón por el multipost.
Saludos!.


----------



## Dario (Dic 28, 2010)

la verdad, te quedo muy buena tu coil gun, te felicito.
una pregunta: ¿con que camara haces las tomas en slow motion?
saludosss


----------



## jorger (Dic 29, 2010)

D@rio dijo:


> la verdad, te quedo muy buena tu coil gun, te felicito.
> una pregunta: ¿con que camara haces las tomas en slow motion?
> saludosss


 
Gracias!.
Tanto las tomas en slow motion como las tomas normales las hago con la Casio EXFC100 .
Saludos!.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 29, 2010)

Alguien visitó esta página?
http://www.coilgun.eclipse.co.uk/electromagnetic_pistol.html
Realmente impresionante!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Ene 6, 2011)

hola  a todos ,mejorando en esto de los aportes para fabricar coilguns  buscando por internet en la conocida pagina de another coilgun site, vi estos triplicadores de tension, ya que para probar una coilgun se necesita alto voltaje y de mas, primero se debe de hacer la coilgun con capacitores/bobinas/tubo/scr/pila/swich, para esperimentar antes de con un inversor pueden usar un triplicador de voltaje conectado directamente a la linea de 110volts para no estar gastando en baterias,transformadores, inversores etc... eso es con lo que inicie, pero con precaucniones grandes ya que despues de que se cargan los capacitores d la coilgun, se quedan cargados los capacitores del triplicador!!! tener precaucion con eso!!!como descargarlos?? con un foco de 100w y una resistencia de 180 ohms/5-20w, con esto en serie, podeis descargar bancos de capacitores de hasta 550volts, asi que si ves un capacitor cargado, no hay problema , los descargas con este sistema  entre sus terminales

para los diodos use los conocidos diodos de 6 amperes 6A10 DIODO 6 AMPERES/1000 VOLTS de capacitores use de 450v/100uf y un swich de un solo pulso para pulsarlo y despulsarlo rapidamente ya que este triplicador puede cargar bancos de capacitores de hasta 300 joules en 3.2 segundos!!!! POR CIERTO PONER UN FOCO DE HALOGENO DE 1000W EN SERIE CON LA ENTRADA DE LA LUZ ELECTRICA POR QUE SI HICIERAN UN CORTO EL FOCO RETIENE LA CARGA!!!! e irse fijando en la cantidad de carga que lleva el banco eee!!! mucho ojo con eso asi que una persona inexperta en altos voltajes y en esto de las coilguns mejor abstengase de fabricar una hasta tener los conocimientos necesarios y los riesgos implicados, yo ni nadie de este foro se hace responsable por los danos ocurridos en la construccion de una coilgun, eso tenerlo muy presente cada quien es responsable hasta de su propia vida!! bueno; siguiendo con el tema, pero si quisieran hacer que carge mas despacio la coilgun poner un foco de 40-150w dependiendo de los watts que necesiten en su tiempo de carga, si no les es posible encontrar este tipo de diodos los 6A10. pueden usar los 
1N5408


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Feb 23, 2011)

hola que tal!!! aqui les dejo un programa que sirve para calcular las coilguns y asi tener un mejor rendimiento :   http://www.gausspistol.com/Simulator.html

saludos!!!


----------



## rau (Mar 10, 2011)

wou che  estaria bueno armar una coilguns pero utilizando solo 9v, y reducir el tamaño del circuito, ademas se podria utilizar un transformador de ferrita, de los pequeños que te tiran como 1000v, y utilizar un condensador de 400v y 70uf con eso basta para lograr una coilguns de baja escala y pero bastante buena, digo  estaria buena la idea.( nose si ustedes vieron el programa de " en camara lenta" de discovery chanel  en un capitulo un ingeniero utilisa 12000 joule para disparar una coilgun, esta re sarpado ). suerte!!


----------



## jorger (Mar 11, 2011)

rau dijo:


> y utilizar un condensador de 400v y 70uf con eso basta para lograr una coilguns de baja escala y pero bastante buena..


Bastante buena en qué sentido?
70uF a 400v no es nada, con eso no consigues ni que se sienta el proyectil cuando te da..
Eso es muy poca potencia, aqui el amigo alexcesarpalma prestenta prototipos de más de 150j.
Y tu estas hablando de menos de 6j..
Cualquier circuito carga un condensador de una capacidad tan pequeña.
Por qué crees que estamos investigando tanto el tema del sistema de carga? 

Un saludo.


----------



## rau (Mar 12, 2011)

tenes razon. pero yo desia para armarse una de baja potencia


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Mar 12, 2011)

hola que tal amigo rau!! pues puedes armarte una de 60 joules , con eso si lanzas un proyectil de 6 gramos a 25m/s
saludos!!


----------



## rau (Mar 12, 2011)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola que tal amigo rau!! pues puedes armarte una de 60 joules , con eso si lanzas un proyectil de 6 gramos a 25m/s
> saludos!!



bien gracias, si capas que pruebe pero tendria que cambiar el transformador que tengo por uno mas grande, asi me tira mas voltaje sino voy a estar una eternidad hasta que se carguen los condensadores!. 
una pregunata de cuanto tendrian que ser los condensadores? porque me imagino que debenser vastante grandecitos! desde ya muchas gracias.

saludos!


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Mar 12, 2011)

mmmm, para estar seguros consigue un capacitor de 1500uf a 400 volts , puede ser entre 1000uf a 1500uf, o lo puedes formar con varios
y para el inversor, busca en este foro, ya hay varias propuestas 
saludos!!


----------



## rau (Mar 12, 2011)

gracias, quizas esos condensadores que posen los motores de labaropa o eladeras funcionen ya que son de vastante capacidad pero ul voltaje solo es de 270v =(, pero probare quisas alcansen. muchas gracias por la informacion alexcesarpalma! 
saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2011)

rau dijo:


> gracias, quizas esos condensadores que posen los motores de labaropa o eladeras funcionen ya que son de vastante capacidad pero ul voltaje solo es de 270v =(, pero probare quisas alcansen. muchas gracias por la informacion alexcesarpalma!
> saludos!


 

Los capacitores de lavarropas son de solo 16 µF , pero por 300 volts.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2011)

Un condensador de 100uF/400V cuesta algo como $10-15 (me tocó comprar unos hace poco).
220uF/400V está cerca de $25.

O te ponés a gastar plata de lo lindo en un banco de condensadores (1500uF/400V no son ningún chiste), o te ponés a desarmar fuentes de PC para recuperar los pares de condensadores (eso sí, que sean todos iguales para evitar posibles problemas). No es baratito lo que querés hacer...

Saludos


----------



## rau (Mar 14, 2011)

vere que ago hehe, lo complicado esta en aser el circuito de carga del condensador sino con el que tengo voy a estar años!
saludos!


----------



## Victor.2980 (May 12, 2011)

Hola a todos! veo que hay muchos experimentados en el asunto de las coilguns, bueno no tengo mucho tiempo con ellas y mi situacion es la siguiente, hice un banco de capacitores de 1,8 milifaradios, 400v.. para cargarlo uso un doblador de tension a 120, obteniendo aproximadamente 340 voltios.. el asunto es que probe el doblador antes de conectarlo al banco y carga perfecto, lo desconecto y con el doblador cargado conecto el banco (no lo hago enchufado a la pared por temor a que este en corto) y se produce un gran chispaso (descargandose el doblador como si el banco estubiese en corto) y pues use el tester para ver la impedancia de este banco y me da mas alla de 2 mohm, (mi tester da infinito) y pues no se si el chispaso se produzca por la coneccion digamos a "cable pelado" por que uno este cargado y el otro no y al conectarlos ocurra, o deberia confiar en que tdo esta bien  y soldar el doblador al banco y conectarlos? (no quiero volar un braker en la casa) 

A ver quien me puede ayudar lo agradeceria mucho :S

Chicos encontre la falla  al parecer unos residuos de grasa para soldar me estaban causando problemas, una mejor separacion entre las soldaduras, hecho un poco de humo al secarse toda la grasa y ahora anda perfecto..! solo basta conseguirme un pequeño tubo para embobinar y listo a disparar igual gracias por sus aportes y sigan apoyando a esta comunidad..!


----------



## Victor.2980 (May 18, 2011)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> mmmm, para estar seguros consigue un capacitor de 1500uf a 400 volts , puede ser entre 1000uf a 1500uf, o lo puedes formar con varios
> y para el inversor, busca en este foro, ya hay varias propuestas
> saludos!!



Respecto al inversor, estoy planeando hacer el que encontre que creo que se ha mencionado antes, proveniente de anothercoilgunsite.com http://www.anothercoilgunsite.com/img-schematic-booster-integrated555.gif

veran, el problema que tengo es que no consigo un transistor IGBT como dicen debe ser Q4.. entonces mi pregunta era, que transistor o mosfet puede servir para cargar a 400v? de cuantos voltios y amperios? un 2n3055, tip31 tal vez?? si me podes ayudar..!

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Trick21 (May 22, 2011)

Buenas

Me gustaria saber si alguien probo el circuito que  que se encuentra en: 

http://www.megavolts.nl/nl/projecten/geweren/46-megagun (WEB)

http://www.megavolts.nl/images/stories/projecten/mv_coilmaster_mark1/schema/schema coilgun.png (CIRCUITO)

Utilizando unos condensadores mas chicos  de los que el usa, yo utilizaria en total unos 400V 2200uF generando 176J.

O me recomiendan hacer otro circuito?

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2011)

hola, estuve pensando un poco acerca de este tema y queria hacerles una consulta
mejro dicho unaS .

la coil gun es un disparador de una pequeña masa usando digamso un electroiman, o sea campos electromagneticos.

se carga el capacitor y dispara.

PERO , si yo quisiera una potencia realmente grande, algo similar a una BALA , por que , armarme todo esto para algo menor, no le veo sentido.
y lo que pense es que el circuito electronico deberia poder almacenar cada vez mas energia, o sea que si lo dejo enchufado en la fuente de energia cada vez junte o acumule mas energia.
para asi luego poder disparar el proyectil.

NO me estoy refiriendo a un capacitor que se va cargando a un nivel maximo , no .
por que eso requeriria de capacitores gigantes .
ademas, no se si la relacion de bobinas /proyectil me generan un limite de impulso .

lo que habia pensado inicialmente era en un resorte , pero muy duro, el cual si uno lo logra estirar almacene muchisima energia, como para disparar un proyectil como una bala .
la forma destirarlo seria con un motorcillo pero el cual manejara una buena caja de reduccion , de este modo cuanto mas tiempo lo dejemsop mas energia se almacena.

al final , en cualquier caso se estan usando campos electromagneticos (motor) y todo termina en energia cinetica.

averiguaron si quizas sea mas simple y pequeño el sistema con el resorte y el motoreductor ?? 

por que vi videos de el coilgun como lo hacen ustedes y no le veo ....guau...la potencia .


----------



## gca (May 23, 2011)

Lo que mensionas fernando es buena idea y esta implementada en armas de aire comprimido claro que no empuja directo el resorte al proyectil, lo hace a traves de un embolo y aire. 
El tema es que ya requeris muchas mas herramientas para armarla y es mucho mas complicada de hacer.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (May 27, 2011)

hola a todos!!! un cordial saludo a todos, bueno respecto a que las coilguns con la energia con las que las hacemos no tiene sentido???? bueno cada quien sus gustos no??? por que pues esto requiere de tiempo y esfuerzo, ademas de que en su construccion se aprende cada ves mas sobre otros temas de interes:estudiando:, yo las fabrico por que es lo que me gusta y lo que yo hago, aparte de que por ejemplo despues de terminarlas yo las he probado con diferentes tipos de cosas, esa idea del resorte me parece buena pero yo creo que ese ya es otro tema no crees ???, bueno en fin, en cuanto a lo del booster, aaammm, debes buscar algun mosfet o IGBT que supere el voltaje que sera el final que vas a ocupar para alimentar a los capacitores, por ejem, si vas a alimentrar caps de 500v, el mosfet/IGBT debe ser de al menos 550 volts, ya que si es de menos voltaje, el propio mosfet puede autodestruirse, yo creo que si deberias de comenzar por los esquemas que vienen en www.anothercoilgunsite.com ya que te enseñan paso a paso como armarte una (solo debes saber algo de ingles  ) saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2011)

yo no te digo que no tengan sentido, (  ) 
en electronica todos hacemso cosas por hooby o para experimentar eso es indudable.

solo te comente que dedique un rato a pensar en eso y al fin y al cabo en ambos sistemas uno esta usando :
energia electrica que la pasa a campos electromagneticos.
PERO en el caso de resortes tenes un par de grandes ventajas :

1 -- podes lograr almacenar mas energia
2 -- podes acumularla y almacenarla, ya que si tenes el motoreductor estirando el resorte durante un tiempo si este tiene traba esa energia queda ahi, el tiempo que quieras .
luego podras estirarlo mas o liberar esa energia.
un C se va descargando .

solo les tire la idea, no sean cola de paja por que les toco el juguete, no sean cerrados por que alguien menciona otra cosa, no estoy criticando nada.
es mas, ese concepto puro (el del coil gun es el concepto de los trenes que levitan (creo) y puede dar a otras cosas.

es mas, muchas vecs la combinacion de varios sistemas es lo que logra cosas sorprendentes, solo les digo eso, quizas alguno de ustedes combine el concepto de atraccion magnetica con otro sistema y asi logre algo mas potente, un otra cosa.
por que veo que solo meten mas y mas C. 

miren positivamente , no sea cola de paja !!!!!

una PISTOLA tiene la energia almacenda en la bala y es mucho mas poderosa, con eso solo digo que hay que poner a trabajar la imaginacion a ver que sale , no digo que lo demas no sirva (para otras cosas) solo a los caballos y a los burros les ponen anteojeras.


----------



## Victor.2980 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola que tal a todo el foro, me he estado armando una coilgund e hace tiempo y he obtenido buenos resultados, comence con un doblador (partiendo de 120) y cargando un banco de 1,8 milifaradios, (algo asi como 105J) y me fue bien, ultimamente me arme un ZVS con un tranfo que hice, de 6+6 vueltas el primario, y 400 el secundario, y agrande el banco a 2,8 milifaradios aproximadamente, pues el detalle está en que en 100 voltios dispara, en 150 mas fuerte, en 200 mas fuerte aun, en 250 algo igual, luego de 300-400 como que se atenua la carga, osea estan bien cargados los capacitores con 220J aproximadamente, pero no efectua un buen disparo, lo hace mas suave digamos.. 

Quien me podria ayudar con este problema? (estoy accionando el circuito con 3 scr de 600v 25A C/u)

PD: ademas, quisiera saber por que cuando dura mucho la carga (para los 200v en adelante consume mas de 8-9 amperes) se calientas los fets, transformador y rectificador final? (uso dos irf640a y como rectificador uno de 800v 6A)

De antemano muchas Gracias!



EDITO: Ah por cierto! pienso seguir llevando esto a unos 300J asi que necesito ayuda para no invertir mas en esta falla.. Gracias!


----------



## gca (Oct 8, 2011)

Bueno traigo noticias, use el circuito de la fuente de mnicolau www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/ con tan solo 4 vueltas en el primario y 80 en el secundario obtuve 400V (trasformador de fuente de pc).
La carga la hice en 2 segundos! (150J 400V 1880uf).
Use el circuito entero porque hice la fuente para un aplificador y coloque el transformador (que use para la coil) en paralelo al que ya estaba puesto, pero se podria obviar la mayoria de las cosas.

Saludos


----------



## g4mm3r (Oct 25, 2011)

jorger dijo:


> Después de estar sin poder avanzar, hoy he logrado resultados bastante buenos.
> He hecho una bobina nueva, más pequeña.Tiene unas 150 vueltas con hilo de 0.5mm.6 capas en total.En principio no le tenía mucha fe pero los resultados me han sorprendido bastante.
> 
> He de comentar que el proyectil que uso ahora pesa el doble, y diría que sale disparado a una velocidad algo superior a la de antes (diría que unos 16m/s).He disparado contra mi mano y hace daño, pero he probado con un proyectil de la mitad de longitud y ahí si puedo decir que duele bastante.No sé como, pero es así.
> ...



Me podes pasar el circuito de tu coil gun, lo necesito para guiarme


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Ene 12, 2012)

hola, hace bastante tiempo estoy armando un coilgun de bastante potencia pero debido a falta de tiempo lo tengo algo abandonado el proyecto, hace un mes me llegaron 40 condensadores de 200V 1000uF por lo que el banco sera de un poco menos de 800J, para el disparo voy a usar igbt específicamente el FGA180N33 [http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FG/FGA180N33ATD.pdf] ya que tengo 8 de estos, para las primeras pruebas pondré los 8 igbt en paralelo descargando el banco a una sola bobina, para mas adelante tengo pensado ponerle varias bobinas y sensores ópticos para hacer las descargas de forma secuencial, para la carga de los condensadores ya diseñe un circuito que tarda cerca de 4 segundos en cargar 150J pero tengo pensado modificarlo para hacer una carga un poco mas lenta para aumentar la eficiencia del elevador de tensión.
Apenas haga algunos avances subiré fotos o vídeos.


----------



## Seiya (Mar 29, 2012)

que SCR necesitaria que numero, cuantos amerio y de cuantos voltios y como se conecta, nadie explica eso, mi coil gun usa 2 condensadores en paralelo de 400v 2200mf cada uno ayuda


----------



## arias887 (Abr 6, 2012)

Me apunto...
La mia va en poco mas de 200J....
Cos lapacitores son en total 200V/~11000uF en 5 segundos con un "inversor" de 12v...
Bueno a dor mir que son las 2:41 a.m....


----------



## Donvittorio (Abr 7, 2012)

interesante  tema me  suscribo


----------



## frankKM (Jul 13, 2012)

Por si alguien lo pregunto, hoy encontre la formula de equivalencia en armas de fuego
peso del proyectil en gramos por los metros por segundo al cuadrado dividido entre 2000 ( no me pregunten de donde sale este 2000 que no tengo ni idea)
J = Gr * (m/s^2) / 2000
la formula es bastante similar a la de electronica
datos comparativos
municion-----peso--------m/s
9mm________9g________380
5.56________4g________930
7.62________9.72g_____853
si por algun casual buscais informacion aseguraos de
saber las unidades en que estan el peso las balas se miden en grains (1 grain = 1/15 gramos)
y que la velocidad sea en m/s que algunos sitios crean confucion al mezclarlo con pies o yardas segundo


----------



## g4mm3r (Jul 25, 2012)

Buenisimo justo lo que andaba buscando, me prendo en el tema...
La idea es hacer un banco de capacitores con 4 capacitores de 450V 4700mF cada uno (conectados en paralelo entregarian una energia de 1903.5J aproximadamente, casi 2KJ!!!!); la fuente de energia todavía no la tengo bien definida, ya que no se bien si voy a hacer un coil gun de banco o uno portable, supongo que con una bateria recargable de 12V andaria bien para un coil gun portable; es ahora en donde comiensan mis dudas: 

estos serian los capacitores:







*1.-* En el sentido que use una bateria de 12V para el coil gun portable, ¿Cómo hago para que los capacitares lleguen a 450V?

*2.-* Si pongo en carga un banco de 4 capacitores de 450v tardaria un buen tiempo en cargarse completamente, ¿Cómo puede hacer para aumentar la velocidad de carga de los capacitares? Y de esa manera reducir el tiempo de carga, ¿existe algun circuito que lo haga? Eh visto que algunos usan un Flyback para disminuir el tiempo de carga, pero los flyback aumentan la tension a 12kV a 15kV (dependiendo del voltaje de entrada) si los conecto a los capacitares de 450V, explotarian o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

En principio a lo sumo los cargarías a 400 Vdc

Vas a tener que leer *el hilo completo* 

Saludos !


----------



## frankKM (Ago 24, 2012)

estaba mirando un diccionario cuando me aparecio una imagen similar a esta





y pense pero si es el principio de un cañon gauss
el dispositivo se llama acelerador cockcroft walton y se usaba para acelerar particulas y digo quitando las camaras de vacio no es lo mismo?


----------



## tarmo (Ene 14, 2013)

Hola quería fabricar un coil gun y buscando por ahí encontré el siguiente diseño.

Al ver esto me surgiero dos dudas que me ayudaria bastante que me las aclarasen
1)El tiristor como funciona en el circuito
2)Como se crea el campo magnético ahí




Por cierto D2 ----->Diodo zener


----------



## BlindOwl (Mar 16, 2013)

El funcionamiento del circuito es muy simple, cuando activas el pulsador se cargan los condensadores y cuando lo sueltas el tiristor da paso a la corriente que crea un campo magnético en esa bobina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2013)

Con *D2* invertido no creo que cree nada


----------



## morta (Mar 16, 2013)

me parece medio raro ese circuito....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2013)

Ese circuito es un invento de principiante.

D2 esá de mas , si fuera zener su ubicación sería correcta , pero para que poner un zener y bajar el voltaje , bajando también la potencia ¿? . . .  para eso se pondrían menos baterías directamente.

Si fuera un díodo común está al revés como dice Fogo.

S1a debería accionarse primero para que se carguen los capacitores y luego S1b , así que no pueden funcionar juntas 

Ocho baterías a 3 dolares cada una = 24 dólares por un ratito 

Saludos !


----------



## BlindOwl (Mar 17, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con *D2* invertido no creo que cree nada


Cierto, no me habia fijado en el detalle.

El diodo deberia ser para que no afectase la desconexion del pulsador a las baterias, en su posicion correcta claro.
Y s1b deberia estar nomalmente cerrado para que cuando se carguen los condesadores esté abierta la rama de la bobina.
Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2013)

BlindOwl dijo:


> El diodo deberia ser para que no afectase la desconexion del pulsador a las baterias, en su posicion correcta claro.


 
No es cierto , una vez que abre el interruptor ese díodo está de más 




> Y s1b deberia estar nomalmente cerrado para que cuando se carguen los condesadores esté abierta la rama de la bobina.


 
Tampoco ! Porque entonces estarías disparando continuamente al SCR


----------



## BlindOwl (Mar 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es cierto , una vez que abre el interruptor ese díodo está de más


No entiendo porque esta demás, a veces se pone un diodo por ejemplo en algun relé para proteger cuando realiza la desconexión.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tampoco ! Porque entonces estarías disparando continuamente al SCR


Entendido!!

Gracias por las lecciones , saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2013)

BlindOwl dijo:


> No entiendo porque esta demás, a veces se pone un diodo por ejemplo en algun relé para proteger cuando realiza la desconexión.


 
Las baterías cdargan el capacitor , OK !

Quien dijo que el capacitor se descargaría sobre las baterias  . . .  imposible !

Incluso en éste caso no habrá pico por la desconección de la bobina ya que será relativamente lenta (ver curva de descarga de un capacitor) , si hubiera una posibilidad de oscilaciones entre la bobina y el capacitor , el díodo interno del SCR lo impediría.

De nada 

Saludos !


----------

